# Are you happy with the size of your dwelling?



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

I own a little house that is 1,000 square feet, 2 bedrooms, 1 bath.  My brother lives here with me.  It's perfect for 1 or 2 people.  How about you?  Would you like a bigger house?  Smaller?  Do you plan to downsize someday?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

I live in a 900 or so sq. ft. Condo. Two beds, one bath. Large enough, but would prefer a house. Dislike living like a sardine. Lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Our house is small, 816 sq. ft., but we do have a finished basement downstairs where my laundry room is.  The main floor has two bedrooms, one we made into a den/computer room.  We have no kids, just two furkids, so this size home is perfect for us, very happy here.  Our back yard is big, with an open field behind us, so all that makes up for the smaller house. We also have an attached 2 car garage, so that adds to the space.  Since the rooms are small, arrangement of the furniture is limited.  We have a king sized bed, so there's only walk around room, but we're fine with it.  Don't plan to downsize at all..and wouldn't care for a bigger house either.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm looking at going from quite big to quite small. We bought the large house that I now live in alone because we had to house an inventory of 15,000 books, plus have an office and a book restoration workshop. I'm looking to move into a small two bedroom apartment. Out of the 2nd bedroom I'll conduct my new business selling collectible ephemera on Ebay. The one thing I'm going to really miss is connected garage.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not gonna downsize. Nope. Not gonna do it. I'm happy with my bedroom, sitting room, closet, bath, kitchen...all 290+sf


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm not gonna downsize. Nope. Not gonna do it. I'm happy with my bedroom, sitting room, closet, bath, kitchen...all 290+sf



Wow, that's pretty small, Georgia.  You must have to use your space very wisely.  On the other hand, you probably don't collect a lot of unnecessary stuff.  I'm fascinated by the "tiny house" movement.  Not sure that I could do it, though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

My old house has plenty of square footage, but the rooms are arranged strangely, the closets are small, a dining room that is useless, and 3 fireplaces, 2 of which are set at a diagonal and just take up wall space.  It is a furniture placement nightmare.  

It is 2 story with a basement.  I am partial to two-story houses.  My grandmother kept up a large 2 story house with a basement *and* finished attic into her 90's and I think climbing stairs kept her in shape.  If I make it to 90 we'll see if that theory was correct.  

It may sound like I don't like the house, but I do.   It just needs rearranged or remodeled a little.  Don't plan to move anytime soon.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

Georgia, do you have a Tiny house?  I so would love to have something so small.  Sounds wonderful.  I have 1,200 sq ft.  Plus a two car garage, that became my studio.  AND two acres...that needs to be mowed.  Too much house.  But, where would I go....


----------



## Josiah (Apr 27, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Georgia, do you have a Tiny house?  I so would love to have something so small.  Sounds wonderful.  I have 1,200 sq ft.  Plus a two car garage, that became my studio.  AND two acres...that needs to be mowed.  Too much house.  But, where would I go....



Why not let most of your 2 acres go back to its natural state?


----------



## Lon (Apr 27, 2015)

I am just fine in my two bed two bath apartment with a great balcony with view.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

I have owned homes with as much as 2700 sf.  We now live comfortably in a 1200 sf three BR, two bath home.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2015)

1100 sq. ft, 2 bedrooms, 2 baths.   Big enough for the two of us, but it's a little strangely configured so there's wasted space in the living room.  There's a big fireplace that we use maybe once a year.  It's a single dwelling, but is considered a condo, so outside care is provided, which is good while we're away.  One-car garage, one-car carport.  Community pool and recreation.

I wouldn't mind a slightly larger house with three bedrooms so that my office isn't also the guest room.  Other than that, I'm satisfied.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Why not let most of your 2 acres go back to its natural state?


  Where I live you are not allowed to, even if it is rural...unless you are growing hay.


----------



## Louis (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know the square ft. of my house but it is a small ranch built in 1958. My late wife and I raised two boys here; it was crowded but we managed. When she got sick with multiple myeloma I knew she wouldn't be able to get to our bathroom upon release from the hospital because of our narrow hallway (not wheelchair or walker friendly). I had a spare bedroom converted into a bathroom ($12k). She used it about 5 times, went back to the hospital and never returned. 

Now the smoke has cleared...I'm living alone with two bathrooms. 

So yes, I'm happy with the size of my dwelling. Now.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

We had a house once that was 3600 square feet and I really didn't like it that much.  Too big, although with all that space it didn't seem to look as messy when the kids toys got left out, but we had rooms that we didn't use.  Now our house is 1600 square feet and find it quite perfect but our next place will be a condo around 1000+ square feet. Lots of downsizing to do because I also have a garage and a barn full of useless (to me) stuff to get rid of.  Hate garage sales!


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

Louis said:


> I don't know the square ft. of my house but it is a small ranch built in 1958. My late wife and I raised two boys here; it was crowded but we managed. When she got sick with multiple myeloma I knew she wouldn't be able to get to our bathroom upon release from the hospital because of our narrow hallway (not wheelchair or walker friendly). I had a spare bedroom converted into a bathroom ($12k). She used it about 5 times, went back to the hospital and never returned.
> 
> Now the smoke has cleared...I'm living alone with two bathrooms.
> 
> So yes, I'm happy with the size of my dwelling. Now.





Wow, that didn't work out very well at all for you from all kinds of perspectives Louis.  Sorry about your wife.  Was that very long ago that she passed away?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 27, 2015)

My place isn't a tiny house...it's a tiny granny flat attached to my daughter/son-in-law's house. And yes, the space was configured so that it would feel roomy without being roomy.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds wonderful, Georgia.


----------



## Louis (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> Wow, that didn't work out very well at all for you from all kinds of perspectives Louis.  Sorry about your wife.  Was that very long ago that she passed away?


Just over a year ago, Debby. 

The doctors had her in remission and the prognosis was good when I gave the contractor the go ahead. Shortly after the work was completed, her meds quit working and the cancer was unstoppable.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Hugs, Louis.:love_heart:


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 27, 2015)

I grew up in a garage apartment type house and it was probably just 700 sq ft or so. Four of us lived there. Didn't seem that small at the time. I lived there until the age of 13. Today my primary house is 1200 sq feet with 3 bedrooms/1 bath. Also have a 2nd residence(condo) on the gulf coast and it is 875 sq ft 2/2. I could easily live there full time and may do it one day.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

Louis said:


> Just over a year ago, Debby.
> 
> The doctors had her in remission and the prognosis was good when I gave the contractor the go ahead. Shortly after the work was completed, her meds quit working and the cancer was unstoppable.



I'm so sorry, Louis.  I'm sure this past year or so has been very difficult for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

My condolences Louis. :rose:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 27, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Where I live you are not allowed to, even if it is rural...unless you are growing hay.



I assumed that would be the case,ndynt-at least that`s  how it is here. If your weeds/grass/whatever aren`t mowed by July 1st, you get fined by the county. Too big a fire hazard.

We have 3 bedroom,2 bath 1700 sq. ft. house. With having 3 teenage foster girls now,it`s a little tight. Mostly what I miss is storage though. Our last house had an oversized two car garage,a pool house with an attached travel trailer and a 900 sq. ft. metal storage building. We got rid of a lot of stuff but we still don`t have enough room. Just have to make do though-I am not moving again.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 27, 2015)

We've got about 2500 sq. ft., with 4 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms over a full basement, and a 1200 sq. ft. workshop off to the side of the house.  It's way too big for us, but it sure comes in handy when a bunch of the kids and grandkids come down for a weekend....we can sleep 8 adults, and with some air mattresses, etc., all 6 of the great grandkids.  However, when the time comes...and it surely will...that we can no longer take care of this place and the huge yard, etc., we have looked at a nice 2 bedroom house of about 1200 sq. ft, in a John Knox Senior village in a Kansas City suburb.  I sure dread the day, however...we would have to hold one heckuva estate sale/auction to get rid of all the extras we have acquired over the years.


----------



## Louis (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind words. Glinda, I wasn't trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

Louis said:


> Thanks all for the kind words. Glinda, I wasn't trying to hijack your thread.



Louis, don't even think such a thing!  There's a big difference between letting the conversation move around a bit and "hijacking a thread".


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

No idea how many square feet our house is but we have 3 bedrooms, 1 1/2 baths, dining/living room in one, good size laundry room, kitchen is too small for a table which I'd love, wide hallway, loft the size of the house but you pull a ladder down to get up. There are no basements here.  House is 88 years old.

I like the house but would love more room for guests. But I love our 1/2 acre garden, and adore our location facing a loch with a forest behind us.

Nope, not moving.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Louis, my condolences.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2015)

1100 sq. feet. Two beds, two baths and small yard. May downsize eventually, if and when we might need a little help as health fails.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2015)

787 sq. ft. 

Louis, how long did your wife have Multiple Myeloma?


----------



## Louis (Apr 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> 787 sq. ft.
> 
> Louis, how long did your wife have Multiple Myeloma?


She was diagnosed in October 2013 and died April 14th 2014.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 28, 2015)

we have an old farm house small about a 1000 sq feet  we added a room on the front 12 by 25 ......made it easy to have our five children plus spouses plus 12 grandchildren over at one time....bath and half just right for us.....


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 28, 2015)

this is our craft room and new kitchen (last summer) and front steps


----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)

Lovely, Ronaldj.  Love the dragon!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice kitchen Ronald.  I love the dragon too!


----------



## Kitties (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm rather obsessed with the tiny house movement. I couldn't live in 100 square feet or go up a ladder to a loft to sleep. But 300 square feet is very livable. I watch a lot of the videos on Youtube. I think tiny is considered 500 square feet or less. My one bedroom apartment is 600-something square feet. I don't use the living room.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Love the dragon, gorgeous kitchen, particularly the cupboards.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 28, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I'm rather obsessed with the tiny house movement. I couldn't live in 100 square feet or go up a ladder to a loft to sleep. But 300 square feet is very livable. I watch a lot of the videos on Youtube. I think tiny is considered 500 square feet or less. My one bedroom apartment is 600-something square feet. I don't use the living room.


 Kitties, I get a newsletter about tiny houses every  morning.  Drink my coffee, look at the current tiny houses and go into a "if only" trance.  I too do not use all the rooms in my house.  Only my tiny bedroom, bath and kitchen...and only sleep on 1/4 of my bed.  So, I know that I too could live in a very tiny house.


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

.
I live with one of my daughters and a grandson in a 3 bedroom one bathroom house, with a small conservatory on the back, I converted the garage into a home cinema some seven years ago and use it as a den/computer room as well.

I find the older I get the less space I seem to need, and could quite happily live in one room. This may be because I currently travel a lot, so am not here a lot of the time.


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2015)

My place is little, so I'm real lucky I'm able to hold on to furnishings on both sides of rooms when I stumble thru it.
In case of emergency all I have to do is open the window or door and scream loudly- the many units and houses surrounding my small hole in the wall will hear it.
Fences everywhere you look are really discouraging to burglars, especially as many -due to age-are close to collapse.
Looking out of my lounge window, I'm continuously entertained by the changing colors of the roof of the nearby child minding centre.
With so many entertaining features, why would I ever want to move?
As hilarious and entertaining some day time activities can be, at 11 p.m. sharp, a deadly quiet descends, not a peep anywhere, you could practically hear a leaf drop, or a bit of paper rustle!
After all, no one wants the police turning up at one minute past 11 p.m.!     :grin:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 29, 2015)

Somehow we in the UK seem to think that Americans live in huge houses, while we live in the smallest houses in Europe.  However, from reading your posts it's obviously not that simple.   It's true that a lot of new houses in the UK are small (c.900 sq ft) and have very little ground, but there seems to be a trend towards bigger (c.1800 sq ft) "executive houses" with very little ground!  

My own house is about 1350 sq ft.and sits on 1/5 acre.    It was built around 1830 and has relatively  few, but biggish, rooms. Outside is another stone  building of 300sq ft with my workshop and a utility room.
I consider that as 'Adequate'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Somehow we in the UK seem to think that Americans live in huge houses, while we live in the smallest houses in Europe.  However, from reading your posts it's obviously not that simple.   It's true that a lot of new houses in the UK are small (c.900 sq ft) and have very little ground, but there seems to be a trend towards bigger (c.1800 sq ft) "executive houses" with very little ground!
> 
> My own house is about 1350 sq ft.and sits on 1/5 acre.    It was built around 1830 and has relatively  few, but biggish, rooms. Outside is another stone  building of 300sq ft with my workshop and a utility room.
> I consider that as 'Adequate'.



The tiny house and garden is common here, but there are also lots of Victorian homes with 2 reception rooms.  I'm not in a city or even a town so most of my neighbours have good size gardens and many have large homes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

My house is too small for me... it looks cluttered..  I cannot wait to buy something with more room..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

QS do you have a small house?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't  clue how big my house is, it's quite small.....3 bedrooms, a dressing room, a largish livingroom, a galley kitchen 13 x 8 feet  and bathroom and toilet... The back garden is about 100 feet long by 60 feet and the front lawn  is open plan about 1/2 the size of the back ..this house is 60 years old. It's one of the smaller houses here, some are huge and cost well over a million pounds.. ( not mine tho') 

I have a house in Spain which is just under a 1000 sq ft  plus a community pool  ...my daughter on the other hand has a larger property in the mountains regions of Spain with an added casita behind the main property which sits on 5 acres with almond groves


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Since this thread is about size, I'd like to say I'm very happy with the size of my living space.  It's not huge and it's not tiny, but it is home to me and I feel comfortable and it serves my purposes. I can swing my arms around the living room, do exercises, dance or twirl my baton without bumping into anything.  Personally I like some empty space without stuff everywhere.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

When it comes to size, smaller is more comfortable.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Since this thread is about size, I'd like to say I'm very happy with the size of my living space.  It's not huge and it's not tiny, but it is home to me and I feel comfortable and it serves my purposes. I can swing my arms around the living room, do exercises, dance or twirl my baton without bumping into anything.  Personally I like some empty space without stuff everywhere.



Same here, Cookie, (only I don't have a baton to twirl..lol) I only have 2 bedrooms, 2 baths but the rooms are fairly good size and it is home sweet home, now if I could only downsize this yard...


----------



## Kitties (Apr 29, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Kitties, I get a newsletter about tiny houses every  morning.  Drink my coffee, look at the current tiny houses and go into a "if only" trance.  I too do not use all the rooms in my house.  Only my tiny bedroom, bath and kitchen...and only sleep on 1/4 of my bed.  So, I know that I too could live in a very tiny house.



I don't use my living room either. I usually just walk through it to go out to my patio area. Right now I have my laundry drying out there. Some of those tiny houses are not cheap. There was a TV program on one. where the potential buyers balked because you had to go through the kitchen or bathroom to get from the living room to the bedroom. A strange layout yes, but I saw a continuous racetrack for my cats when they wanted to play and chase. I thought it was awesome and about 300 square feet. The people didn't choose that one. I would have. For the cats.  The price on that one was reasonable too.

Capt Lightening, I think that idea is from the McMansions that have been built here. There certainly is that mentality of needing to own a huge space. Keep up with the neighbors. The neighborhood beyond my apartment complex has some larger houses with immaculate yards. They can have it. Makes me shudder just to look at those places. And again while I like the tiny house movement, being a homebody 100 square feet and a ladder can't work for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I don't use my living room either. I usually just walk through it to go out to my patio area. Right now I have my laundry drying out there. Some of those tiny houses are not cheap. There was a TV program on one. where the potential buyers balked because you had to go through the kitchen or bathroom to get from the living room to the bedroom. A strange layout yes, but I saw a continuous racetrack for my cats when they wanted to play and chase. I thought it was awesome and about 300 square feet. The people didn't choose that one. I would have. For the cats.  The price on that one was reasonable too.
> 
> Capt Lightening, I think that idea is from the McMansions that have been built here. There certainly is that mentality of needing to own a huge space. Keep up with the neighbors. The neighborhood beyond my apartment complex has some larger houses with immaculate yards. They can have it. Makes me shudder just to look at those places. And again while I like the tiny house movement, being a homebody 100 square feet and a ladder can't work for me.



The ladder takes most seniors out of it.  Knees, balance, getting up at night etc..  I admit they seem cozy and cheap but just a mite small and inconvenient too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I don't use my living room either. I usually just walk through it to go out to my patio area. Right now I have my laundry drying out there. Some of those tiny houses are not cheap. There was a TV program on one. where the potential buyers balked because you had to go through the kitchen or bathroom to get from the living room to the bedroom. A strange layout yes, but I saw a continuous racetrack for my cats when they wanted to play and chase. I thought it was awesome and about 300 square feet. The people didn't choose that one. I would have. For the cats.  The price on that one was reasonable too.
> 
> *Capt Lightening, I think that idea is from the McMansions that have been built here.* There certainly is that mentality of needing to own a huge space. Keep up with the neighbors. The neighborhood beyond my apartment complex has some larger houses with immaculate yards. They can have it. Makes me shudder just to look at those places. And again while I like the tiny house movement, being a homebody 100 square feet and a ladder can't work for me.



Having lived in both countries, American houses overall are bigger.  One of the differences I noticed right away is that many homes here do not have closets - they have free-standing wardrobes and those take up floor space.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 30, 2015)

For years,  I lived in a three bedroom, one bathroom house,  then the kids grew up and moved away.

I opted to move into a very much smaller flat (apartment), one bedroom -combined bathroom and laundry. I had no yard, or verandah, (porch).  After nine years there,  I retired,  and found that I was climbing the walls with boredom.  

Moved then to a two bedroom. one bathroom villa, walk in wardrobe, single garage, verandah's front and back,  and a yard where I could grow my vegies, and enjoy a garden.  Been living here now for twenty years.

I'm no longer able to mow my own lawns,  but I have a man come in and do that for me on a fortnightly basis.  He also helps with the gardening now.

I'm happy where I live.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

I can see why you would be happy living where you do, grannyjo, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 30, 2015)

Our home we had built 8 years ago according to the plans is 232 m2  I believe may be about a 22 square metre living area home .we are happy with our choice, Howevet we have decided to put our home on the market as its becoming way to much cleaning . We only use our bedroom and the kitchen/ family area and of course both the bathrooms hubby uses the larger one because he says the taps will only seize up if not used and I use the ensuite. The other three bedrooms and lounge are only used when we have visitors ...All the bedrooms have carpet and the rest Is white tiles .


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 30, 2015)

We have about 2600 square feet on the main level, and about 2000 finished on the lower level.  We entertain a lot and frequently have guests over for the night, so when we built we wanted plenty of space.  I don't plan to ever move from here.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Having lived in both countries, American houses overall are bigger.



I've lived here(USA) all my life and it still amazes me the size of some homes. I know a married couple who just built a 3,500 sq ft house and their children are grown and gone. Yeah, maybe once year when everyone is in town for the holidays a big house will come in handy. But I can't see owning a large house for a once in a year need. But to each their own.......it's their money to spend.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

grannyjo said:


> For years,  I lived in a three bedroom, one bathroom house,  then the kids grew up and moved away.
> 
> I opted to move into a very much smaller flat (apartment), one bedroom -combined bathroom and laundry. I had no yard, or verandah, (porch).  After nine years there,  I retired,  and found that I was climbing the walls with boredom.
> 
> ...



Happy for you!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I've lived here(USA) all my life and it still amazes me the size of some homes. I know a married couple who just built a 3,500 sq ft house and their children are grown and gone. Yeah, maybe once year when everyone is in town for the holidays a big house will come in handy. But I can't see owning a large house for a once in a year need. But to each their own.......it's their money to spend.



Imagine their heating bill!


----------



## Kadee (May 1, 2015)

I love the unit we stay in when we go to Queensland for a month in August to escape to chill of SA for a while , I can whip arround the unit in 15 Minuites and its clean, if and when we sell our home it will be a smaller home ..which we will both be happy with


----------

